# LED Rope Lights



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Thought I had a pretty good idea..probably saw it somewhere.  
T12 bulb protector, it`s just a plastic tube(clear)with end caps. Really cheap, under $3. 
Couple of 6ft led rope lights...Wallah..almost instant led light system. 
I took the bulb protector and painted a little better than half black as I wanted the light in the tank, not everywhere. 
Folded the rope lights into 3rds(48in tank), put an inline switch onto the cord 
plugged it in 
turned it on 
 Bummer  
In a pitch black room it is pretty cool, but with any additional light, you barley see any lighting in the tank. 
The whole thing was under a $20, sure wish it would have worked better


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Good night lighting, far cheaper than the $150 I got wrapped up in the lunar modules, I will surely try the idea on my oscar tank whan I get the top put together.


----------



## BinaryWhisper (May 5, 2006)

well there are good rope lights and cheaps one. Might that be the problem?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Some blue "anodized" paint might turn it into a cool cheap moonlight.


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

I would love to see some pictures


----------



## kjhydock (Apr 28, 2009)

Big difference between some LEDs. I know there's some out on the market (not cost effective) that can blow away traditional florescent lighting. I plan to eventually make my own LED lighting with switches for night lighting as well as red lighting. Just be wary of what you pay for, because it's what you're going to get.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> Just be wary of what you pay for, because it's what you're going to get.


Sure true in this case..cheap in, cheap out..  
I didn`t see any selection, other than length, at my stores. Not many LED lights to choose from at all, rope or puck.. :x 
My reason for trying this was 
1, Power conservation and 2, Life span of the bulbs. 
Must just be ahead of the curve around here. :lol:
BTW: You know, bulldogg, I almost got the blue lights..


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm going to be using the 48' rope lights on some six foot tanks. They'll never be as bright as fluorescent, but I like the subdued lighting. With only 12', I think you're just not using enough.

I also tried the blue and the verdict is still out on it. I'm considering it for a deep water tank look, but again, you need lots, and I'd be using 48'. I tried mixing a blue and white, but didn't get as much blue light from it as I'd have liked. I just have to mix and match and test a bit. Being able to string them together gives you a lot of flexibility.

The 48' lights are only $30 at Lowe's.

I like that they're indoor/outdoor, so will do fine around an aquarium.

I'm putting mine on timers, so no switch needed.

I'm building a simple pine box and mounting the rope lights within. The clips they come with break pretty easily, so I'm going to use the plastic wire straps to connect them to small screw eyes.

You're definitely right about the cost savings. LED's are very inexpensive to run. And, almost never need replacing. They should run for years without having to mess with them, unlike fluorescent lights.

Also keeps algae under control. I get very little on my LED lit tanks. I'm using the 18" strips on a few smaller tanks.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> I'm going to be using the 48' rope lights on some six foot tanks. They'll never be as bright as fluorescent, but I like the subdued lighting. With only 12', I think you're just not using enough.


I guess I`ll wait, see how yours turn out, before getting anymore stings  


> I'm building a simple pine box


Did the same for a single bulb T5, puts out more light than the two 18in`rs I had before, with less power consumed :thumb:


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Just a thought here, most rope lights I see are incadesent bulbs. Maybe you used those?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

spotmonster said:


> Just a thought here, most rope lights I see are incadesent bulbs. Maybe you used those?


Nope..they are LED..all were the same maker..just different lengths.
Do remember a post about lighting that was found at an auto parts store, might give that a look.


----------



## Maxima308 (Jun 6, 2009)

Check out Ebay for LED lights the selection will blow your mind! I have looked at few pics of DIY moonlights with blue LEDs just be careful of the angle at which the light is projected. Some LEDs have a narrow beam which can look like a laser through the water, IMO it doesn't look that nice... Do you notice this effect with the white LED for daytime lighting?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

The rope lights and the strip lights that I've used provide an even light throughout, not the spotlight effect. One nice effect that it does provide are the shadows from the ripples on the surface.


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

I wonder if it would make it brighter if you put some of the mirror replacement paper (you can get it in the automotive section of Wal-mart or Autozone to go over a mirror that has been broken) inside the light tube to make the lights reflect back into the water?? hmmm... :?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

iheartmycichlids said:


> I wonder if it would make it brighter if you put some of the mirror replacement paper (you can get it in the automotive section of Wal-mart or Autozone to go over a mirror that has been broken) inside the light tube to make the lights reflect back into the water?? hmmm... :?


 There is also the special polished aluminum reflectors the reef people use.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Just ordered a pair of 12v, 120cm long bright white LED strips..Yes, I shelved the rope light thing. 
120cm, is just under 48", so will go across the 55g fine. 
At $14.79 ea. and free shipping, comes to $29.58. 
Sounds pretty cheap says I..yeah, but what about getting your household current down to 12v D.C., says you. 
Not a problem  
Found a low voltage outdoor lighting power supply, with timer, in the garage. 85watts of available power, will be more than enough for the strips. Plan on an automotive dimmer switch to finish this off. :thumb: 
Now I just have to wait for this to get here from Hong Kong. opcorn: 
Got them on ebay, through paypal, so I`m not too concerned with getting burned. :-? 
More to follow.


----------



## Maxima308 (Jun 6, 2009)

Post some pics when you get them installed!!


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes! Please post pics!! With 12 tanks, my electric bill is way too high! I need to find cheaper lighting too!! Without being able to wire things myself, I'm really limited, but LED's sound like a great solution...

What about lining above the lights with tin foil? cheap, but would it work?


----------



## adam92 (Jul 7, 2009)

Easiest way to make moon lighting and cheapest..simply get a piece of 3mm perspex and cut it to the size of your light place it underneath and thats it you have a moon light and when you want it normal just move the perspex! :thumb:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

adam92 said:


> Easiest way to make moon lighting and cheapest..simply get a piece of 3mm perspex and cut it to the size of your light place it underneath and thats it you have a moon light and when you want it normal just move the perspex! :thumb:


Cool idea
But I am looking for alternatives to fluorescent for normal tank lighting, not just "moonlights". 
WooHoo...lights are here.. 
Out to the garage.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Not finished with it, so, sorry..no pics yet. 
On a scale of 1-10, with the fluorescent at 10 and the rope lights at 3, and no light being 1. 
These bright white strips are a 7(IMHO) 
Not all that, with a side of fries..but not bad..good enough for me to go on a hunt for a power supply closer to what I really need. 
I have the strips tie wrapped to some plastic dry wall corner protectors cause I just had to see how it looked. I like it, but the other voice(read wife) says`,"It`s not bright enough"..Hmmmmmmmm. Think it, don`t say it. 
It`s possible another strip might bring this up to a 9, but I`m going to run this for awhile before going any further. 
At this point, I can say a few things, 
1. The lights were just as described on ebay 
2. Shipped in a timely manner. 
3. If you have a power supply already, worth the effort, for me anyway.. 
Will have to see if the LEDs` last, or start going out, as well as any cost savings on my electric bill. 
More to come 
Maybe


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, the truth comes out...I am whipped  
I put the florescent back on, to still that persistent voice  
I changed the housing for the fixture-t5, single bulb-so I can put the LED strips on either side, using small "L" brackets. 
Found another power supply, 800ma, which is .8amp. Hooked it up, Viola...there be light. 
Still no pics..the boy acts as if the camera was his..wait one..it is his. :wink: 
Still this is so simple 
Some 1X4 lumber, a T5-single bulb fixture, 2-120cm bright white-waterproof-strip lights-800ma power supply, A toggle switch for the LED and a long shaft rotary switch for the florescent.
Whenever I can get the camera, I will post a few pics.


----------



## Maxima308 (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear the LED lights weren't enought  What if you added an additional strip or two... I'll be waiting for those pics


----------

